# Clearing in the 3rd week ?



## Twintrades (Mar 21, 2012)

Will skeeter pee clear by itself as it finishes fermenting ? Its looking nicer as the days go bye. Im wondering if ill have to use the sparkaloid ?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 22, 2012)

It will over time but spark. will expedite it and clear sediment faster. Without it it will still drop sediment over time little by little. 

Degas well too.


----------



## Julie (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes it will and like dj said superklear would just make it clear faster.

To be honest I rarely use a clearing agent and I usually have a pee that is ready for bottling in about 2 month.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 22, 2012)

Agree with all said so far. Once I hit secondary, It is generally clearing nicely about 3-4 weeks out. Sparkaloid or Super Clear will clear it pretty much over night.


----------



## MurphyTexas (Mar 22, 2012)

I have been pleasantly surprised by how fast SPee clears on its own. I have sparkaloid but I found that if I pour in a little liquified benonite clay while it is still actively fermenting in 2ndary that the benonite clay moves around with the CO2 and clears it in a day or 2. Then again, it's SP and I tend to add a little lemon juice in the end which makes it a bit cloudy - like lemonade is cloudy.


----------

